# What is this weird stuff growing on my plant???



## eb16 (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
can anyone identify this thing? It grows mainly on my red ludwigia (not red in my low light tank...but growing very well). 
It grows very little on other plants. It appeared in my 90l (only 2/3 full) newt tank. Now it's in a smaller tank they moved to temporarily. The bigger tank had a small internal filter, the smaller one hasn't got one. I do partial water changes 2x a week. The lighting is low and except for a bit of brown algae and hair algae there aren't any problems.

I suspect it's some kind of fungus. Does anyone know what it is and how to get rid of it? It can be wiped off the leaves manually but reappears every time.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

See this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/71559-algae.html


----------



## eb16 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree. For a moment I thought it was hydra.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi eb16,

I think I have to agree with Gordonrichards, it looks like Hydra to me as well....not an algae. What do you have in the aquarium for fauna? Hydra are not uncommon in shrimp tanks.


----------



## eb16 (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks guys. I don't think it's hydra. I think it's Vorticella as mentioned in the link.
It's just a kind of fluff hanging from the leaves and it doesn't do anything when you touch it. For some reason it's mainly on the ludwigia and the other plants don't really get it.

I haven't seen a hydra (unless this is it), just photos and I've read about it but it doesn't seem to be it.

The tank houses 4 Japanese fire-bellied newts and 2 surviving red cherry shrimps.


----------

